# LavaLamp integration



## Thrillseeker (21. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich heute hier registriert, weil ich Hilfe beim Einbau eines Menüs in ein Template brauche.

Ich verwende das folgende MCMS

Ich habe bereits ein Menü eingebaut. Dabei handelt es sich um das chromestyle.js Menü.

Bisher ist es so, dass per include die header_menü.tpl in die index_menü.tpl integriert wird.

```
{include file="$SKIN_DIR/header_menu.tpl"}
```
Hier nun der Code des header Menüs (header_menu.tpl)


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="chromemenu/chromejs/chrome.js"></script>

<div class="chromestyle" id="chromemenu">
<ul>
<li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/index.php">{jr_lang id="1" default="HOME"}</a></li>

<li><a href="#" rel="dropmenu1">UNSERE</a></li>

<!--<li><a href="#" rel="dropmenu2">Member</a></li>-->
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=video_spotlight&size=0&replace[]=&replace[]=yes&header_template=video_channel_header.tpl&row_template=video_channel_row.tpl&footer_template=video_channel_footer.tpl">{jr_lang id="5" default="VIDEOS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/index.php?t=gallery">{jr_lang id="6" default="GALLERIES"}</a>&nbsp;</li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/index.php?t=blogs_index_newest">{jr_lang id="7" default="BLOGS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=radio&order=5&pagebreak=10&header_template=podcast_header.tpl&row_template=podcast.tpl&footer_template=podcast_footer.tpl"><span class="arrow"></span>{jr_lang id="8" default="STATIONS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=event&pagebreak=20&pagenum=1&header_template=event_header.tpl&row_template=event_row.tpl&footer_template=event_footer.tpl">{jr_lang id="9" default="GIGS/EVENTS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=comment&type=artist&pagebreak=10&pagenum=1&quota[]=1&quota[]=2&quota[]=3&header_template=reviews_artists_header.tpl&row_template=reviews_artists.tpl&footer_template=reviews_footer.tpl">{jr_lang id="10" default="REVIEWS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/chart.php?chart_days=31&pagebreak=20">{jr_lang id="11" default="CHARTS"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=vault&pagebreak=10&order=5&header_template=vault_header.tpl&row_template=vault.tpl&footer_template=vault_footer.tpl">{jr_lang id="12" default="STORE"}</a></li>
    
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/index.php?t=blogs_news">{jr_lang id="13" default="NEWS"}</a></li>
    <li><a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/forum.php?band_id=0">{jr_lang id="14" default="FORUM"}</a></li>
  </ul>
</div>

  
<!--1st drop down menu -->                                                   
<div id="dropmenu1" class="dropmenudiv">
<a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=spotlight&row_template=artists_index.tpl">{jr_lang id="2" default="ARTISTS"}</a>

<a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/index.php?t=members">{jr_lang id="3" default="MEMBERS"}</a>
{if $smarty.config.labels_activate == 'yes'}
    <a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=band&pagebreak=5&order=3&quota={$smarty.config.label_id}&header_template=labels_header.tpl&row_template=labels.tpl&footer_template=labels_footer.tpl">{jr_lang id="4" default="LABELS"}</a>
{/if}
{if $smarty.config.venues_activate == 'yes'}
    <a href="{$JAMROOM_URL}/ranking.php?mode=band&pagebreak=5&order=3&quota={$smarty.config.venue_id}&header_template=venues_header.tpl&row_template=venues.tpl&footer_template=venues_footer.tpl"">VENUES</a>
{/if}     
</div>

<script type="text/javascript">

cssdropdown.startchrome("chromemenu")

</script>
```
Nun möchte ich eben das vorhandene Menü gegen ein LavaLAmp Menü austauschen und habe in diesem Zusammenhang an diese Anleitung gehalten.

Da mein CMS auf Templates basiert, habe ich in der index_header.tpl den folgenden Code eingefügt und die Dateien in das Verzeichnis hochgeladen.


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="skins/ProJam_Light/LavaLamp/lavalamp_test.css" />
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="{$JAMROOM_URL}/skins/ProJam_Light/LavaLamp/jquery-1.1.3.1.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="{$JAMROOM_URL}/skins/ProJam_Light/LavaLamp/jquery.easing.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="{$JAMROOM_URL}/skins/ProJam_Light/LavaLamp/jquery.lavalamp.min.js"></script>
```
Anstelle der eben beschriebenen header_menu.tpl habe ich nun eine neue header_menu_lava.tpl erstellt und die per include in die index_menu.tpl eingebunden.

Hier der Code:

```
<ul class="lavaLampWithImage" id="1">
    <li><a href="#">Home</a></li>
    <li><a href="#">Plant a tree</a></li>
    <li><a href="#">Travel</a></li>
    <li><a href="#">Ride an elephant</a></li>
</ul>
```
Sobald ich nun die Seite aktualisiere, wird lediglich der Seitenhintergrund angezeigt. Alles andere ist verschwunden.

Was mache ich falsch? Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## icarus2 (21. Mrz 2009)

Ämm, ich glaub du hast dich im Forum vertan. Das ist ein Java Forum, nicht Javascript ;-)

*Edit

Java != Javascript


----------



## Developer_X (21. Mrz 2009)

hör mal, hier kannst du ein JScript forum finden!
Let me google that for you


----------



## Thrillseeker (21. Mrz 2009)

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

Habe wohl durch die ganze strickerei mit dem Menü den Überblick verloren.

T


----------

